
First marijuana-derived drug approved, will target severe epilepsy - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2018/06/25/first-marijuana-derived-drug-approved-will-target-severe-epilepsy/
======
mikece
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395736)

